# 500 MegaPixel Camera!!!



## aggiezach (May 27, 2004)

Thought some of you would find this interesting.

http://www.fnal.gov/pub/ferminews/ferminews04-05-01/p4.html

I wonder when the commercial version will be available LOL :LOL:


----------



## markc (May 27, 2004)

Hehe. Well, here's a Gigapixel image (but he "cheated").


----------



## aggiezach (May 27, 2004)

LOL yeah I saw that one a few months ago on Slashdot. Pretty neat idea though.


----------



## GerryDavid (May 28, 2004)

Once commercial point and shoot camera's reach 10mp *which is way more than what they need it for since most of it will be 4X6's* I bet they will move onto 3D pictures, having two sensors and with software you could generate a 3d enviroment with the pictures, kinda like the cameras on star trek tng.  True it woudlnt capture all the info in the picture, like whats behind a person, it would be a cool trick to be able to see a hologram of a picture or to be able to move around in it in a 3d enviroment.


----------

